# How many Michael Savage fans here



## XM DUDE (Jul 9, 2004)

I listen to him alot because he says what has to be said. :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

The few times I've listened to him, he sounds a bit unhindged to me.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

The only time I would listen to Savage is if he were screaming, live, under my car tires.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Happy, you comment is uncalled for. You want to start some political BS, go to the Porpourri, but it won't be tollerated in this forum.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> Happy, you comment is uncalled for. You want to start some political BS, go to the Porpourri, but it won't be tollerated in this forum.


I didn't realize the posts were limited to pro-Savage only here. Considering the subject is Michael Savage, who would say, and has said, far more explosive words than any I have written here, your question of my post is indeed humorous. It is hard to believe a Savage fan would be that sensitive.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It has nothing to do with being pro Savage, you could have simply just said I don't the the guy and would never listen to him. It has to do with the forum. We try to keep things some what civil outside of the Potpourri.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I nearly snorted my soda laughing at Happy's post.

The thread started with someone saying that Savage "says what has to be said". If there's any "political BS" going on here, then the original post started it.

And this deep into the thread, I still have no idea what it has to do with XM.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I listen to him on Sirius only when there is nothing better on, which, with over 100 channels to pick from, is very rare. He normally lasts about five minutes before I have to turn him off. Like some other people, I think much of what he says is simply to get a reaction.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

XM DUDE said:


> I listen to him alot because he says what has to be said. :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon :ramblinon


I catch him when I can. He's not on here locally until 9pm.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> It has nothing to do with being pro Savage, you could have simply just said I don't the the guy and would never listen to him. It has to do with the forum. We try to keep things some what civil outside of the Potpourri.


You don't see the irony of your statement when the subject is Michael Savage?


----------



## jpoklop (Jan 20, 2004)

Steve Mehs said:


> It has nothing to do with being pro Savage, you could have simply just said I don't the the guy and would never listen to him. It has to do with the forum. We try to keep things some what civil outside of the Potpourri.


I don't like the guy and would never listen to him.

I tend to like talk radio where the host is informed and is willing to let people express an opinion. I have no need for a radio host to tell me what to think and backs up his/her "opinions" without having a basis in fact.


----------



## lazaruspup (Mar 18, 2005)

Savage is lame. He got canned from the network for being "himself." He's an unapologetic creep with a severe attitude problem. Yeah, that's what brightens my day.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

The guy does sound like a bit of a wacko. First time I listened to him, he was defending a teacher that was fired for biting a students nose. I do listen on occasion simply for entertainment.


----------



## muledoggie (Dec 6, 2004)

Is Savage available on XM? What time?

Jeff


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope, not any more. He used to be at night.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

He seems to have vanished from Sirius also. It appears his audience is shrinking as fast as it grew. I don't know if he is still on the local station here or not since I haven't listened to them in ages. It could be that this is one of the first cases of local radio stations laying down the option of getting off satellite radio or being dropped on terrestrial. Anyone have any facts on his disappearance?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I missed the show this happened on, since I work nights now, but here's the short story. The topic of FCC regulation on satellite radio came up on his show and he openly supports FCC regulation on SDARS and doesn't want to be apart of an 'evil' unregulated medium where there on other channels on the same service allow *gasp* the *gasp* 'f word'.

Here's the thread on XM Fan about it
http://www.xmfan.com/viewtopic.php?t=39258

I like Savage, but if he wants to regulate sat radio, I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## Hoxxx (Jun 19, 2004)

I used to listen all the time till he pulled out of the XM nation. since I use a MYFI riding my bike to and fro work I miss out on him.
He is still on locally on AM but like I said I MYFI.


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Who the hell is Michael Savage, lol?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

we get him in philly on 990am WNTP they replay his show @ 12am


----------

